# SolitoS Car Club 3rd annual halloween party



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*Last years pics*


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*1st annual Halloween party*


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*Back to last years pics*


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh: who is this dj marazul?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

El Shorty same guy we always use......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 29 2009, 09:09 AM~15216979
> *El Shorty same guy we always use......
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Sep 29 2009, 08:09 AM~15216979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 29 2009, 09:09 AM~15216979
> *El Shorty same guy we always use......
> *


 :0 the lil paisita?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 29 2009, 12:21 PM~15218517
> *:0 the lil paisita?
> *


_alotta DJ's were busy and the one we wanted was charging 250 to come and when we agreed he backed down when he heard a certain club might come_


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Sep 29 2009, 11:21 AM~15218517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>SolitoS Car Club 3rd annual Halloween Party 

$50.00 for limbo dance winner
$50.00 for best couples costume
$30.00 for best costume

50/50 raffle 

and now we're doing a nice plaque 
for club participation

"MOST CLUB MEMBERS THERE"</span>*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 30 2009, 02:20 PM~15230700
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>SolitoS Car Club 3rd annual Halloween Party
> 
> $50.00 for limbo dance winner
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like you all had a blast thru the years.Good stuff solitos...Ill be at this one flicking away so get them bad as costumes on :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 1 2009, 11:15 AM~15239274
> *Looks like you all had a blast thru the years.Good stuff solitos...Ill be at this one flicking away so get them bad as costumes on  :biggrin:
> *


_*You and your guest are required to have one carnal sooooo atleast slap on a wig lol*_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 06:51 PM~15212293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 1 2009, 10:15 AM~15239274
> *Looks like you all had a blast thru the years.Good stuff solitos...Ill be at this one flicking away so get them bad as costumes on  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WILL HAVE A BLAST HOMIE.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Oct 1 2009, 11:45 AM~15239517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i keep hearing you all throw some bomb as partys !!! im looking foward to it......  see you then fellas :wave:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 1 2009, 11:40 AM~15239969
> *Im going to be a photographer for the costume :biggrin: Naw ill have something on.You wont recognize me
> SolitoS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 1 2009, 11:45 AM~15239517
> *You and your guest are required to have one carnal sooooo atleast slap on a wig lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


umm are Dr.'s notes valid paperwork for not being able to attend? :tears:



:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 1 2009, 07:14 PM~15243384
> *umm are Dr.'s notes valid paperwork for not being able to attend? :tears:
> :cheesy:
> *


*NOPE* :nono:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 2 2009, 08:14 AM~15247399
> *NOPE :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
whos gonna pick me up then cause is still cant drive


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 2 2009, 09:24 AM~15247861
> *:cheesy:
> whos gonna pick me up then cause is still cant drive
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 2 2009, 09:47 AM~15248022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 
i cant do that either


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*SolitoS Halloween Party Tickets are officially on sale $30.00 *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Oct 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15258979
> *SolitoS Halloween Party Tickets are officially on sale $30.00
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Oct 3 2009, 03:45 PM~15258979
> *SolitoS Halloween Party Tickets are officially on sale $30.00
> *


TTMFT   GOT THEM TICKETS SO HOLLA!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

MONSTER MASH (Remix '09 by D.J. BUGSSY)  </a>


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Oct 5 2009, 09:08 AM~15270990
> *MONSTER MASH (Remix '09 by D.J. BUGSSY)  </a>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 6 2009, 06:41 AM~15280190
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2009, 07:23 AM~15280641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DJ MAR AZUL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by SolitoS4Life_@Oct 6 2009, 09:06 AM~15281343
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15281510
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2009, 09:40 AM~15281561
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TICKETS TICKETS TICKETS ANYBODY WANT SUM. GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PARTY LIKE EVERY YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2009, 08:23 AM~15280641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 7 2009, 09:15 AM~15291536
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_you got your tickets cabron_ :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54+Oct 7 2009, 08:15 AM~15291536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT YET WHENEVER HE COMES THRU DA CRIB


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 07:03 PM~15212432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 7 2009, 05:07 AM~15290575
> *TICKETS TICKETS TICKETS ANYBODY WANT SUM. GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PARTY LIKE EVERY YEAR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS 3rd annual halloween party tickets are on sale hit us up for tickets "NO TICKETS WILL BE SOLD AT THE DOOR" 
$$$cash prizes for best costume,best couples costume and limbo dance winner..... *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 12 2009, 09:22 AM~15331043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 29 2009, 12:37 PM~15218666
> *alotta DJ's were busy and the one we wanted was charging 250 to come and when we agreed he backed down when he heard a certain club might come
> *


sissys


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 30 2009, 03:20 PM~15230700
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>SolitoS Car Club 3rd annual Halloween Party
> 
> $50.00 for limbo dance winner
> ...


illstate will win that one. i dont mind as long as they bring all the hot bitches! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 12 2009, 12:08 PM~15331915
> *sissys
> *


_*Agreed*_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 30 2009, 09:05 PM~15234184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 1 2009, 07:14 PM~15243384
> *umm are Dr.'s notes valid paperwork for not being able to attend? :tears:
> :cheesy:
> *


no bitch. :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 2 2009, 09:24 AM~15247861
> *:cheesy:
> whos gonna pick me up then cause is still cant drive
> *


 :cheesy: you can sleep over!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 AM~15270990
> *MONSTER MASH (Remix '09 by D.J. BUGSSY)  </a>
> *


 :uh: this party aint in cali.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 6 2009, 09:55 AM~15281278
> *DJ MAR AZUL :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 12 2009, 12:13 PM~15331961
> *:uh: this party aint in cali.
> *


 :uh: Yeah no shit


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 12 2009, 11:13 AM~15331964
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT ......3 MORE WEEKS


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 06:36 PM~15335702
> *TTT ......3 MORE WEEKS
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 13 2009, 06:17 AM~15339976
> *YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2009, 10:15 AM~15341746
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: DONT START UR SHIT HOMIE. U END UP ALL CONFUSE N SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 12 2009, 12:11 PM~15331944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but i get cold at night if i sleep alone and in a couch, can i just jump into ur sisters bed we can keep each other warm :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15364059
> *
> thanks but i get cold at night if i sleep alone and in a couch, can i just jump into ur sisters bed we can keep each other warm :biggrin:
> *


Pinche Neighbor lol


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

U guys are funny lol lol


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+Oct 15 2009, 07:04 AM~15364059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ GOOD HOMIE MAGIC


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15364059
> *:uh:
> thanks but i get cold at night if i sleep alone and in a couch, can i just jump into ur sisters bed we can keep each other warm :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: HIJO DE PUTA!!! YOU CANT BE TRYING TO FUCK MY SISTER AND MY BROTHER CHOOSE ONE!!!! OH AND U BEST CHOOSE LOUIE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15341791
> *:uh: DONT START UR SHIT HOMIE. U END UP ALL CONFUSE N SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fuck my 7 yr old daughter would be confused just trying to read your fucked up ass spelling!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15364059
> *:uh:
> thanks but i get cold at night if i sleep alone and in a couch, can i just jump into ur sisters bed we can keep each other warm :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wtf!? 


 my sister likes guys that can move.. not crippled young fuckkers that cant walk str8. penguin.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 15 2009, 12:52 PM~15366426
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 15 2009, 11:51 AM~15366416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15366487
> *:angry: wtf!?
> my sister likes guys that can move.. not crippled young fuckkers that cant walk str8. penguin.
> *


 :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl: :roflmao:







:rofl:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Oct 15 2009, 08:50 AM~15364312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trust me ONE night with me and ill show her how much i can move


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 15 2009, 02:44 PM~15368192
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15373100
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i choose...... UR SISTER  :biggrin:  louie is OLD news i need NEW meat  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 15 2009, 09:14 AM~15364540
> *PINCHE NEIGHBOR COCHINO LOL
> WUZ GOOD HOMIE MAGIC
> *



CHILAXING BRO...TRYING TO RECOVER HERE FROM A LONG AS WEEKEND IN VEGAS.JUST NOW GETTING SOME SLEEP. :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 16 2009, 07:24 AM~15375863
> *CHILAXING BRO...TRYING TO RECOVER HERE FROM A LONG AS WEEKEND IN VEGAS.JUST NOW GETTING SOME SLEEP. :biggrin:
> *


I BET HOMIE THAT CITY NEVER SLEEPS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15373100
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i choose...... UR SISTER  :biggrin:  louie is OLD news i need NEW meat  :cheesy:
> ...


 :uh: 

:uh: doing the happy feet dance is not what shes looking for.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2009, 09:08 AM~15376611
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh: doing the happy feet dance is not what shes looking for.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2009, 10:08 AM~15376611
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh: doing the happy feet dance is not what shes looking for.
> *


trust me SHE will be doing the happy feet after im done


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 16 2009, 06:44 PM~15381582
> *trust me SHE will be doing the happy feet after im done
> *


 :0


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ GOOD!!!!!!! TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

NEXT WEEK ALREADY!!!!!!!! GET THEM TICKETS HOMIES


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS Halloween party tickets are going like crazy......Sold 26 tickets yesterday...... gonna be a bad ass time*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 21 2009, 08:22 AM~15421445
> *SolitoS Halloween party tickets are going like crazy......Sold 26 tickets yesterday...... gonna be a bad ass time
> 
> 
> ...


20more on thursday huh


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 21 2009, 09:42 AM~15421600
> *20more on thursday huh
> *


20 tomorrow..... :yes:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*SOLITOS CARNALES KNOW HOW TO PARTY THIS IS A MUST GO EVENT ALL THE CAR CLUBS COME OUT AND REPP THERE SET CANT WAIT SE VA PONER BUENO* :yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Oct 21 2009, 09:56 AM~15422148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Oct 21 2009, 10:25 PM~15429749
> *SOLITOS CARNALES KNOW HOW TO PARTY THIS IS A MUST GO EVENT ALL THE CAR CLUBS COME OUT AND REPP THERE SET CANT WAIT SE VA PONER BUENO :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Oct 21 2009, 10:25 PM~15429749
> *SOLITOS CARNALES KNOW HOW TO PARTY THIS IS A MUST GO EVENT ALL THE CAR CLUBS COME OUT AND REPP THERE SET CANT WAIT SE VA PONER BUENO :yes:
> *


  :werd:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ UP MY FAMILIA!!!! GET THEM TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*TTMFT*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 23 2009, 09:17 AM~15444637
> *TTMFT
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 08:51 PM~15212293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 23 2009, 10:12 AM~15445123
> *:biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW IF U NEED THEM TICKETS HOMIE ASAP


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 23 2009, 01:49 PM~15445930
> *LET ME KNOW IF U NEED THEM TICKETS HOMIE ASAP
> *


Just need to see if the wife is coming


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15445123
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2009, 03:06 PM~15455437
> *Just need to see if the wife is coming
> *


SO WAT IT GONNA B WISCOMPTON?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TRICK OR TREAT :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 26 2009, 11:49 AM~15469870
> *TRICK OR TREAT  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


wuz good homie u ready


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 PM~15469870
> *TRICK OR TREAT  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79+Oct 26 2009, 01:43 PM~15470377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 26 2009, 12:50 PM~15470444
> *yes sir ...ill be there :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> *


IS GONNA BE GOOD HOMIE. U BE SNAPPING AWAY  WIT THEM PICS


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 26 2009, 12:48 PM~15470426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 26 2009, 01:48 PM~15470426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  illstates bitches a lil thicker then that.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

i need more tickets


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 26 2009, 04:25 PM~15472599
> *i need more tickets
> *


HOW MANY HOMIE


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

i talk to tanke already gracias


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 27 2009, 10:40 AM~15480541
> *i talked to tanke already gracias
> *


  fixt,


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

3 MORE DAYS GET THEM TICKETS HOMIES


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

who needs more tickets hit me up not porky LoL* :biggrin:*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Oct 28 2009, 10:44 AM~15492404
> *who needs more tickets hit me up not porky LoL :biggrin:
> *


*
WHAT Y U GOT TO TICKET BLOCK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Oct 28 2009, 10:44 AM~15492404
> *who needs more tickets hit me up not porky LoL :biggrin:
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 28 2009, 12:19 PM~15492769
> *WHAT Y U GOT TO TICKET BLOCK HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2009, 07:39 AM~15502117
> *lol
> *


ITS TRUE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2009, 11:42 AM~15504189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRR 4 LIFE CABRONES


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 29 2009, 05:29 PM~15507622
> *T
> T
> T
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MEETING UP WIT SHADOW N GRUMPY TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gonna be a bad ass time....for those not going stay tuned for the pics come Monday.... Porks make sure your cameras charged :cheesy: *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 30 2009, 07:33 AM~15512934
> *Gonna be a bad ass time....for those not going stay tuned for the pics come Monday.... Porks make sure your cameras charged  :cheesy:
> *


BEEN CHARGED COMPA JUS GOT TO REMEBER TO BRING IT..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

See you fellas tomorrow..... uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 30 2009, 10:06 AM~15513629
> *See you fellas tomorrow..... uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Count on it Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 30 2009, 09:06 AM~15513629
> *See you fellas tomorrow..... uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRR WE READY HOMIE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sending our regrets!!!!!
Dont drink TOO much. Chale!!!*:nicoderm:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Todays the big day....gettin geared and almost ready to go setup ....see everyone in a few* :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got home! It was a great time. Want to say thanks to the solitos family for a great time!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bad ass time and a great party. solitos doing it big again for a third str8 time  cant wait for mr. magicmayhem to post his pics.  thanks a lot to the homies of solitos car club. cant wait until next year to come. :cheesy:


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>SolitoS would love to thank all the homies who came out and supported our great event..... we wanna thank the solo ridahs and the homies from

- STREETSTYLE (CHICAGO)
-SOMOSUNO WAUKEGAN & MILWAUKEE CHAPTERS
-VIEJITOS
-ILL STATE BIG BODIES & ILL STATE LOW LIFE
-SYMPLE CREATIONS

and I wanna thank the homeboy magicmayhem from Ecalderon Photography for covering our event can't wait to see the pics......it was an awsome time 

Props the winners of the Limbo dance,beer drinking contest,club participation and best costume(s) awards ..... much love to the supporters.....if you missed out "SUCKS TO BE YOU" lol </span>*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS4Life_@Nov 1 2009, 08:37 AM~15527324
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>SolitoS would love to thank all the homies who came out and supported our great event..... we wanna thank the solo ridahs and the homies from
> 
> - STREETSTYLE (CHICAGO)
> ...



Your welcome bro....You guys really know how to party :cheesy: 




I would like to thank all the members from Solitos and their wifeys for having me at this event .I had a great time. The pictures are looking great. And it was great seeing all the clubs and kickin' back with them.Tank ,thanks alot bro you always showing a brotha a warm welcome.Ill see you soon solitos.

Also big props to all the clubs in the house .It was great seeing all you .GOOD TIMES


STREETSTYLE (CHICAGO)
SOMOSUNO WAUKEGAN & MILWAUKEE CHAPTERS
VIEJITOS
ILL STATE BIG BODIES & ILL STATE LOW LIFE
SYMPLE CREATIONS


Ill have the rest of the pictures up later this evening or this week .


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 1 2009, 09:45 AM~15527585
> *Your welcome bro....You guys really know how to party  :cheesy:
> I would like to thank all the members from Solitos and their wifeys for having me at this event .I had a great time. The pictures are looking great. And it was great seeing all the clubs and kickin' back with them.Tank ,thanks alot  bro you always showing a brotha a warm welcome.Ill see you soon solitos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 1 2009, 12:49 PM~15528589
> *
> *



Whats up louies ...Ill have all the pictures up on my thread by this evening or manana.Good seeing you bro !


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

damn no pics yet


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 1 2009, 02:54 PM~15529408
> *damn no pics yet
> *


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

STREETSTYLE WILL IN THE HOUSE !!


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

*Northern Illinois Karaokee team*










:biggrin:


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAS THAT CAME TO SUPPORT OUR HALLOWEEN PARTY.. PICS ARE LOADING UP HOMIES


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

PUROS GOODTIMES KON TODOS LOS HOMIES!!!!!! Estuvo firme el desmadre last nigh! puras memories!!

SOLITOS X VIDA


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks 2 everyone for tha love and support that they show SOLITOS


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

komo andamos karnales?? crudos??


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Nov 1 2009, 05:03 PM~15530169
> *komo andamos karnales?? crudos??
> *


Just a little :ugh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS4Life_@Nov 1 2009, 06:05 PM~15529787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Had a goodtime well be there next year


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STRANGER-STREETSTYLE C.C.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS For Motherfucken Life!
thanx to everyone who supported our event.....next year it will be bigger and better!*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 1 2009, 10:05 PM~15532312
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:gray\'>It was coo kickin it homie.....glad you made it .... much love carnal!*[/i]


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 1 2009, 11:20 PM~15533836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRR IT WILL BE BIGGER N BETTER!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 2 2009, 07:33 AM~15535113
> *YES SIRRRRRRRRRRR  IT WILL BE BIGGER N BETTER!!
> *


:ugh: the party or the hosts?




:cheesy: bad ass time gueyes!


----------



## SolitoS4Life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 2 2009, 06:38 AM~15535124
> *:ugh: the party or the hosts?
> :cheesy: bad ass time gueyes!
> *


SolitoS For Motherfucken Life!!!! NEXT YEAR GUEY DA PARTY WILL BE BIGGER N BETTER


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks lokos for a goodtime!!! FROM
VIEJITOSC.C N.IL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 2 2009, 07:41 AM~15535130
> *SolitoS For Motherfucken Life!!!! NEXT YEAR GUEY DA PARTY WILL BE BIGGER N BETTER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks to everyone who helped make our 3rd year halloween party a huge success........SolitoS for life


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

and lets not forget all the members of SolitoS there wifes / girlfriend and other family members and friends for making this happend, big thanks to Magic and all the clubs, somosuno milwaukee for taking that long ass drive to be here with up :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Nov 2 2009, 01:15 PM~15537861
> *and lets not forget all the members of SolitoS there wifes / girlfriend and other family members and friends for making this happend, big thanks to Magic and all the clubs, somosuno milwaukee for taking that long ass drive to be here with up  :thumbsup:
> *


And the homeboy Stranger from Streetsyle who came from the Chi


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 PM~15537922
> *And the homeboy Stranger from Streetsyle who came from the Chi
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRR. MY GOT DAM BONES HURT NOW :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 2 2009, 11:31 AM~15536783
> *IS DIED IN HERE TODAY
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 AM~15536057
> *THANX TO THE HOMIES OF SOLITOS C.C. FOR HOSTING A GREAT HALLOWEEN PARTY!!! HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!</span>*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL DEF. MARK THE CALANDER FOR NEXT YEAR!!!










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 2 2009, 03:43 PM~15539263
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL DEF. MARK THE CALANDER FOR NEXT YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*It's alot more then just hooking up at car shows..... the "UNITY" goes beyond that ....awsome pics Will ..... again carnal it was great having you there....*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 04:42 PM~15539259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEY SAY FAT PEOPLE CANT JUMP LUCKY I DIDNT HAVE MY JORDANS ON OR ELSE I WOULD OF GOT OFF THE GROUND HIGHER LOL


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 2 2009, 06:12 PM~15540666
> *AND THEY SAY FAT PEOPLE CANT JUMP LUCKY I DIDNT HAVE MY JORDANS ON OR ELSE I WOULD OF GOT OFF THE GROUND HIGHER LOL
> *



lol lol


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Nov 2 2009, 02:15 PM~15537861
> *and lets not forget all the members of SolitoS there wifes / girlfriend and other family members and friends for making this happend, big thanks to Magic and all the clubs, somosuno milwaukee for taking that long ass drive to be here with up  :thumbsup:
> *


TU DI RANA Y YO BRINCO CARNAL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 04:42 PM~15539259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 2 2009, 06:12 PM~15540666
> *AND THEY SAY FAT PEOPLE CANT JUMP LUCKY I DIDNT HAVE MY JORDANS ON OR ELSE I WOULD OF GOT OFF THE GROUND HIGHER LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guero78 (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 AM~15533836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 02:42 PM~15539259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: THATS MY FRUITY FAIRY I CANT WAIT TO STAY WITH IT IN ODESSA HOPEFULLY SHE REMEMBERS DONT FIGHT IT JUST LET IT HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 02:20 AM~15533836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT FUCKING PHOTO!! MAGIC OUTDID HIMSELF!
PURO


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

You KNOW Viejitos had a firme time this weekend!! Thanks to our carnales de Solitos for hosting. The muertos party was the BOMB!
El Pinche Doggy ~ Viejitos Northern Illinois

watcha!




































El Stranger eating in front of us starving folk!! :scrutinize:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 2 2009, 08:24 PM~15543051
> *You KNOW Viejitos had a firme time this weekend!!  Thanks to our carnales de Solitos for hosting.  The muertos party was the BOMB!
> El Pinche Doggy ~ Viejitos Northern Illinois
> 
> ...


DE NADA MI DOGGY. THANKS AGAIN ... VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE AND SUPPORTING SOLITOS CAR CLUB HALLOWEEN PARTY  MORE TO COME HOMIE


----------



## J-town49 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Solitos for providing a firme ass time it was the bomb !!!!! Nice meeting everyone ! Looking forward to the next time!!!! Congrates to Stranger n his new Wifey!!!
VEIJITOS In The HOUSE!!!!!!!!!

Sal de Viejitos ( new member)


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 2 2009, 06:12 PM~15540666
> *AND THEY SAY FAT PEOPLE CANT JUMP LUCKY I DIDNT HAVE MY JORDANS ON OR ELSE I WOULD OF GOT OFF THE GROUND HIGHER LOL
> *


lmfao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

te la robastes guey!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 10:16 AM~15547780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wahahahaha puto primo estupido lol* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 3 2009, 11:19 AM~15547815
> *wahahahaha puto primo estupido lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nombre guey, i was walking into Academy last week and was tripping out at a group of kids that wanted to go hunting and couldn't find the last camouflaged tent. :tears: 










now i know why cabron!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 09:22 AM~15547832
> *nombre guey, i was walking into Academy last week and was tripping out at a group of kids that wanted to go hunting and couldn't find the last camouflaged tent.  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 10:16 AM~15547780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHAHAHA! the army of one! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-town49_@Nov 3 2009, 09:32 AM~15547446
> *Thanks Solitos for providing a firme ass time it was the bomb !!!!! Nice meeting everyone ! Looking forward to the next time!!!! Congrates to Stranger n his new Wifey!!!
> VEIJITOS In The HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ORALE MUCHAS GRACIAS, CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 2 2009, 12:20 PM~15537922
> *And the homeboy Stranger from Streetsyle who came from the Chi
> *



:thumbsup: my bad thanks comps


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Nov 5 2009, 12:35 PM~15571069
> *:thumbsup:    my bad thanks comps
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

